
SpaceX Explosion Investigation Focuses on Fueling Snafu - collinmanderson
http://www.wsj.com/articles/spacex-probe-into-blast-focuses-on-fueling-issues-1477042203
======
sqeaky
So mostly this seems like they are still looking into it and the problem
appears to be difficult to find.

What was with the blurb at the end where it commented that Republicans want an
independent probe? I thought Republicans like the private business and the
space program?! Wouldn't you only want an independent probe if you thought
that there was some kind of cover-up?

------
mactherapy
Paywall alert.

